# Anyone using the Pulsar Axion Key XM22 or Key XM30?



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been looking at these for a scanner, but am very leery of the temp rating of 14F for the display screen. This seems like a major issue for MI winter hunts. I feel like my mind is made up on the Bearing Optics Hogster R-35 which can be used as a scanner or weapon scope, but I do like the price tag on the Pulsar and it's size much better. 

Just wondering if anyone has any first hand reviews on it? 

Thanks,


----------



## DBosch (Nov 15, 2017)

wolverines said:


> I've been looking at these for a scanner, but am very leery of the temp rating of 14F for the display screen. This seems like a major issue for MI winter hunts. I feel like my mind is made up on the Bearing Optics Hogster R-35 which can be used as a scanner or weapon scope, but I do like the price tag on the Pulsar and it's size much better.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any first hand reviews on it?
> 
> Thanks,


I know someone who has one and think it's for sale.


----------

